# remember the pink car I wanted to get?



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Well here it is








I love it !

it doesn't look that pink on that pic but is really is


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

is that you in the pic, you fine








nice car


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn you're lucky, Ive always wanted a pink car...hahaha


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

There's a car in that picture?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

why not hot pink?









hey if you like it.......


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i want you


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

TormenT said:


> i want you
> [snapback]1148864[/snapback]​


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

You couldnt pull that skirt up any higher?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice car


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

That little Car is sweet.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Damn you're lucky, Ive always wanted a pink car...hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me to.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i like her more then the car


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

ummm, yeah nice car


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

it doesnt look pink at all


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Down boys, lol.

Nice car for a girl, it's very...uh....pink


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

hey whats up. dont care for the car but there is other reasons why i like it :nod:


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

you guys seriously need to relax. and in all honesty, the car does not look very pink at all


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

LoL I didnt even know they made cars in pink.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I saw a fluorescent pink jeep yesterday. Should've gone for that instead.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Make/Model/Year?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

really cant tell how pink it is in the picture....


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

..i'm just assuming thats you.. but if it is why is your nick william bradley?


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 5, 2005)

the pinker the better i alyaws say







and btw wouldnt it be wiered if there was a pink piranha


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

I want a pic of you coming out of the car







j/k congrats on your new wheels have fun


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2005)

What car?

--Dan


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

A cars a car. Looks like a lot of money for that lil thing ahha


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

WB, notice my new name.....







just kidding.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this thread is usless without more pics.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Xenon said:


> this thread is usless without more pics.
> [snapback]1149467[/snapback]​


As well as your spelling :rasp:


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is usless without more pics.
> ...


----------



## 6Fish_Pimp6 (Jan 3, 2005)

Nomorewifenagginboutfish said:


> CROSSHAIR223 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...
































what was this topic about again?
hey I dropped something, could you grab it?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > this thread is usless without more pics.
> ...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Make/Model/Year?
> [snapback]1149248[/snapback]​


Looks like a Lancia Ypsilon


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Definitely dont have those here...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Definitely dont have those here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, many European brands (like Fiat, Lancia, Opel, most French brands) hardly ship to the US. It's mainly Mercedes, BMW, Audi, Porsche, Volkswagen and the sportscar brands that appeal to Americans. I think the high fuel prices compared to the US (we pay for one liter what you pay for a gallon) play a role why in Europe small cars are sold in much larger quantities: many simply can't afford gas-guzzling V8 cars... And besides that, cars are much cheaper in the US to begin with (a Ford mustang costs more than twice as much in Europe, for example).

But the Japanese and Koreans build small "city cars" quite similar to this Lancia - I think they'd be available in the US.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

yeah it is a lancia ypsilon extra serie color


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice car!

William Brady is her name...she posted some nice modeling pics some time ago.

You can tell the car is pink, but the sunshine bled out the color in the photo. Congrats!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

malicious1 said:


> ..i'm just assuming thats you.. but if it is why is your nick william bradley?
> [snapback]1149264[/snapback]​





PastorJeff said:


> Very nice car!
> 
> William Brady is her name...she posted some nice modeling pics some time ago.
> 
> [snapback]1149770[/snapback]​


William Bradley is the real name of Brad Pitt.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Natt King Shoal said:


> malicious1 said:
> 
> 
> > ..i'm just assuming thats you.. but if it is why is your nick william bradley?
> ...


So it isn't her real name? Sheesh...I thought it was her name for the last how many years!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

thats a hot little ride!

and the cars not bad either..


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Kinda pathetic, if you just wanted to show yourself off, then do it.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Xenon said:


> this thread is usless without more pics.
> [snapback]1149467[/snapback]​


I agree 100% with Mike









That's one hell of a skirt, more pics are a must


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i hope you dont plan on anymore hit and runs with that mobile...it would be a damn shame to see that ride get a dent in it. ......hit and runner







i love it


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

2nd picture looks like a toy haha.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

armac said:


> Kinda pathetic, if you just wanted to show yourself off, then do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't need to show myself off, they all know me.

your avatar is pathetic


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Make/Model/Year?
> [snapback]1149248[/snapback]​


female/italian/18


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

you guys are seriously desperate and need to either get:

a] lives

or

b] laid

i mean, seriously...you see a girl in a skirt and start poppin boners. so sad.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

marco said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Make/Model/Year?
> ...


boy it's been two years.. now I'm 20


----------

